# Not synching



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I wanted to synch my iPad to the same page as my Kindle. On my
Kindle I am at 837 and the iPad will only go to 790. The Wireless is
on so I don' t know what the problem is. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you exit the Kindle to the home page?  Sometimes that seems to be necessary....

Bety


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for answering, it finally updated. I guess I didn't wait long enough


----------

